# Considering buying an apartment in Limerick any views/experiece with these devs?



## Frank8211 (15 Aug 2006)

I am considering buying an apartment in Limerick and wonder if anyone has views or experiences about any of the following developments (1) Broadleaf (ii) Mt Kennett (iii) The Steeples and (iv) Haymarket.  Also the purpose built student accommodatoin developments (other than Castletroy side where I gather there is a glut) eg City Campus Thomond Village and Cratloe Wood
Thanks


----------



## bricksguy (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: Limerick*

don't buy any of them I have good local knowledge and each area has its own issues/ problems


----------



## therave (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Limerick*

what about the house for 30k in Limerick... would you buy that


----------



## Peadar (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Limerick*

There is a glut of apartment blocks all around Limerick. You would need to do serious research into any area. Mt Kennet and The Steeples are definitely not nice apartment blocks. Most owners who bought in the last few years are struggling to sell on at the price they expect. I don't think any of these apartments in big apartment blocks have good resale value jn Limerick City.

As for the house for €30k, best of luck with that. I presume there is a reason it is priced so cheaply. It is in a rough area most likely.

Peadar


----------



## therave (16 Aug 2006)

there's a new development on St Paatricks road,not sure of the name and they are mainly duplexe's,they look nice and were priced under 200k.. would they be a good buy


----------



## Peadar (16 Aug 2006)

> there's a new development on St Paatricks road,not sure of the name and they are mainly duplexe's,they look nice and were priced under 200k.. would they be a good buy


 
If you look around that area, you can get 3 bed semi's for under 200k. Most houses around there are for rental, so it's much nicer to rent a semi-d with your own back garden than a poorly built duplex with a metal stairs up to it.


----------



## therave (16 Aug 2006)

excellent. thnaks for the tip off.


----------



## houseclearou (16 Aug 2006)

Any views on City Campus?  A friend was recently considering buying a resale apartment there with tax incentives.


----------



## loumulcahy (22 Jan 2010)

I live in city campus and would not recommend you to get one, the appartments get destroyed from year to year and the manager is horrible to the students!


----------

